
YouTube Music App now preinstalled on Android 10 devices - olivierduval
https://youtube.googleblog.com/2019/09/YouTube-Music-App-Android10.html
======
olivierduval
It's funny to see how Big Tech don't want to learn when it's about piling more
money...

Google already has been caught (and fined) by the EU because it used Android
to "promote" ("force" would be more appropriate) its search engine, like MS
was fined 20 years for the same thing with Windows and IE. But Google is doing
the same once again !

I guess that they have a bunch of competent lawyers, that already told them
that they WILL be fined. And they surely decided that the benefits from
abusing their position would be greater than the fines that they'll have to
pay in 3 or 5 years

------
void_nill
That's one of the reasons I'm not buying a device with Android 10. I find it
intolerable that I can't uninstall most pre-installed apps. PlayMusic,
PlayBooks, News, Drive. Hangouts, Assistant, GMail etc. are all apps I don't
use. Nevertheless, they are still on my smartphone and take away important
space. I understand that Google/Alphabet also wants to earn money but it's
really annoying. I'm using the Firefox browser but still can't uninstall
Google Chrome.

~~~
ksaj
The worst thing is that at least on my tablet, I get continual popups saying
unfortunately Google Hangouts has stopped. No kidding Google - it's because I
bloody well deleted it. Why force me to keep seeing it even if I never have
and never will use it, and don't want it on my systems?

For some reason, my Android phone doesn't harass me like the tablet does. But
I best end it here, lest I jinx myself.

Android _used to be_ better than Apple's OS.

